# Where on computer are windows 7 installation files located?



## whataluckylady (Feb 20, 2010)

Computer: Toshiba l505d-s5982 64bit 
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate

I am using a program to try and build a custom installation disc, but where on earth do I go once I click browse? What file name am I looking for??


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

A Windows 7 installation does not contain the files necessary to install Windows. You will need to contact Microsoft, and they should send you a installation disc for a small charge, with which you can do what you like.


----------



## whataluckylady (Feb 20, 2010)

I've read all over the internet that you can get the installation files from the Eisa Partition. I just need to know the file name of Windows 7 that's equivalent to the XP file I386. I've done this before with xp, so I know it can be done. Microsoft wants $25 for a disc, I'm not going to pay for something I already have.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

If Windows 7 came pre-installed on your Toshiba and you did not receive Toshiba Recovery DVDs, you are allowed to burn 1 set following their guidelines. I suggest that you review your owner's manual for exact procudure.

http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/...Id=AskIris&searchString=recovery+disc&x=7&y=7

Regards. . .

jgriff2

.


----------



## whataluckylady (Feb 20, 2010)

I don't have the owner's manual. I ONLY NEED TO KNOW THE FILE NAME. I already know the "procedure", they all say the same thing "browse to the windows 7 installation" 


WHERE ARE THE WINDOWS 7 INSTALLATION FILES LOCATED AT ON MY COMPUTER!?

When I click "browse" do I go to the c drive? where? That's what I need to know!!


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

since you have oem, they are not on your computer...the only ones you have is the recovery in the recovery partition which cannot be modified..Just because you can do it with xp does not mean you can do it with win7. They are two completely different operating systems. 

If you want to create a custom install, then setup your computer the way you like and create a backup.


----------



## whataluckylady (Feb 20, 2010)

Why can't I copy what's on the recovery partition????? How is it OEM when it didn't actually come on the computer originally?? Windows 7 was added at a later point.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

If this version of Win 7 was added later, then the Recovery Partition will not have any files for this version, it will have an image of the previous OS. Looks like this model shipped with Windows® 7 Home Premium 32-bit.

I can't find the L505d-s5982 model number though. There is a L505d-s5983 and L505d-s5985, but no L505d-s5982, so it may have shipped with a differnt OS.
If you need the Toshiba User Guide, it should be available from their web site.

Seems odd that the "procedure" says to browse to the Windows 7 installation, but doesn't tell you what folder or file to look for. Or does it say browse to the Windows 7 installation *disk*? What program are you using to create the customized installation disc?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

whataluckylady said:


> Why can't I copy what's on the recovery partition????? How is it OEM when it didn't actually come on the computer originally?? Windows 7 was added at a later point.


well if you do not tell is it is not oem and if you don't tell us it is not the original os, then how would we know? All we can go by is what you tell us and every reply including yours indicated it was oem until this one. 

are you wanting to slipstream win7. If so do you have your win7 dvd?


----------



## whataluckylady (Feb 20, 2010)

I bought the computer used. I guess Windows Vista was on it originally, then at some point, the other owner upgraded it to Windows 7. 

I do NOT have a reinstall cd.

Yes, I want to make my own installation disc.

I have tried using nlite, rt 7 lite, vlite...All of them say to browse to where the installation files are...

I need to know, once I click browse, where are the installation files are located???? Windows 7 is on some Eisa partition, how do I access it? What are the windows 7 file names?

I really don't know how else I can ask this, I don't think this is that hard of a question! Why can't someone just plain and simply tell me what file to select once I click the browse button???????????? That's all I want to know!!!!!


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

There is no file to browse to, sorry. If you can create an ISO from a DVD, use that.


----------



## Paul Buonopane (Jun 1, 2010)

As Jonathan King said, the file you are looking for isn't there. You're using a tool that's meant to work with either the original install media or an OEM recovery partition. You have neither. The original owner of the laptop probably still has the installation media; you can try contacting him/her for it.

The installation image you are looking for contains much more than "just" Windows 7. It is rather large, and there is no need for it once Windows 7 is installed, so it never gets copied. I'm trying to simplify this as much as I can, but to make a long story short, the logic behind how an operating system install works defines it as a *one way procedure*. Only a fraction of the information in the install image is ever copied to your system, because much of it is not applicable. Microsoft is charging you for the media because the installation media contains *more of Microsoft's work than is currently on your computer*.

Did that sort of make sense? I know how frustrated you are; I've been there. It's confusing, and it seems like everyone is trying to scam you out of your hard-earned money. As hard as it is to admit to yourself, this isn't a scam; it's just how computers work. Mac OSX, Linux, BSD... it's all the same. Unfortunately, this does not lend itself to an easy solution, but hopefully now you will be less in-the-dark about what the heck is going on.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

When it says to point to the Windows installation files, it means to point to the folder on your drive where you copied the DVD.
If you point to the DVD drive, rt7Lite will copy the files for you to a folder you specify. There are approximately 1074 items, 2.34 GB

You have to have the Windows 7 DVD, or the ISO for it if you purchased online from Microsoft or through an Academic program.

The Recovery Partition will have Vista, not Windows 7.

Nlite will not work, it is not compatible with Vista or later versions of Windows
vLite should work, but requires that you have the Windows Automated Installation Kit (WAIK) installed.

rt7Lite would be the easiest, but you have to have the Windows 7 DVD.


----------



## whataluckylady (Feb 20, 2010)

Okay....let's try this....is there a way that I can copy my operating system from my current hard drive onto another hardrive without having an installation disc?! All I really want to do is transfer my windows 7 hard drive onto a bigger hard drive.

Is there some way I can get the operating system whether it be vista or 7 off this hard drive and on to my new one!?!?


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

You can clone the drive, or create an image you can then restore to the new drive.


*Imaging Software*
Wikipedia Comparison Chart
Includes links to both free and commercial versions

*Free*:
Macrium Reflect
DriveImage XML
Easeus Todo Backup
If you have a Seagate HD, you can use this, which is based on Acronis:
Seagate DiscWizard
And from Western Digital:
Acronis True Image WD Edition Software

*Commercial*:
Acronis True Image
DriveImage XML
Macrium Reflect
Norton Ghost


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, as you have ultimate you can use "complete pc backup" use an external USB enclosure ( I have a few 500gb's that I use) works well and can be used to completly reimage onto a replacement hdd and it's part of ultimate, enterprise and business.


----------

